# How can I stop them?



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Tassy and Shasti have gone crazy with babies, there first clutch was Thunder,Jumper,and Handi and a couple of weeks after they left the nest the went straight back to the box, we tried to stop them but it didn't work, in their second clutch we got Tom (R.I.P) and Emily, now they want to have more babies but I'm afraid it might lead to death for Shasti  many sites say that to many babies can lead to death buri can't stop them! They keep looking for a nest ( we put the box away ) how can I stop them for their own good?! Please help me!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You can give them longer nights 12 hours or more of darkness so they think its winter and wont want to breed. Also you could rearrange stuff in her cage. Thats all the knowledge I have to offer


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

have you covered their cage at night for 12-14 hours?
no more shredable toys?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You could try and move the cage or move some things around
mine lost interest as they wanted to be in the big cage with the others


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok ok thank you ill work on this


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would move things around and give lots of dark hours. Here is a link about tiel hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I read that you have to put the box away and put them more hours (14 hours) to sleep. :zzz:
____________________________

I love Reynie :tiel1: and Perlita :tiel5:!


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

The box is away and we have been giving them 14 hours of darkness/sleep nothing has changed  I'm getting worried because I'm out of ideas, we have added things to the cage to change it up but nothings working...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It will take time for it to work  try moving the cage or put them in a different cage if you got one for a while


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

But what is the meaning of " it doesnt work"? They copulate?:blush:


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

What I mean is that they still look for nesting places and they are still super hormonal


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Man thats interesting!


----------



## Chica (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe you could put them in seperate cages? I don't know


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

ahh! they are driving me crazy! time to get to work on a new plan


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Em&Me said:


> What I mean is that they still look for nesting places and they are still super hormonal


oh! ok...


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry, Em&Me, but if nothing operate, i dont kno what do you have to do. Maybe, Chica has reason... if not, you could leave them to breeding. if they have so much needs...


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes I might just have to let them breed but Shasti may not be able to handle it, I read that if the female lays to much it can often lead to death  and I don't want to risk losing any of my babies but we don't have enough to operate. I'm really worried.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Separate cages may be the only way.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Em&Me said:


> Yes I might just have to let them breed but Shasti may not be able to handle it, I read that if the female lays to much it can often lead to death  and I don't want to risk losing any of my babies but we don't have enough to operate. I'm really worried.


Oh, dear, it´s so worrying... :wacko:The only way i can see is put them in different cages...  Sorry.


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I guess I'll give it a try  hope it works


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Me too... Good luck, for you and for Shasti... :flowers:


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks i need it :blush:


----------

